# Favorite thing to drink



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

What's your favorite thing to drink while snowboarding?

Mine is Jaegerbombs! Last year I tried Stormtooper: Jaeger and Rumplmintz... that was Strong!


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Ice Tea, Mountain Dew or Water mostly, I'm so hardcore.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

water. i love it. i drink it all the time. i swim in it, skate on it, snowboard over it, bathe in it, spit it, fekkin love it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

If I'm at a mountain I drink mountain dew or water. If I'm on my back hill its whiskey or beer. Which I can thank whiskey for helpin me get the backflip.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

People say Jaeger is supposed to taste like black liqourish but I think it tastes like cough syrup. I drink vodka redbull till I get the jitters


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

vitamen water and arnold palmers


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

The cheapest bottle of soda sold at the expensive ski lodge.
and I don't drink half of it then throw it out I bring that bitch with me and put it in the snow on the side of a trail and come back for it when i'm thirsty.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

I second red bull & vodka, the best of both worlds......


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Has anyone snowboarded while high?
Trying it this season but I have a feeling I'm gonna get messed up lmao.


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

RB89 said:


> Has anyone snowboarded while high?
> Trying it this season but I have a feeling I'm gonna get messed up lmao.


theres a whole thread on that...

anyways i rock water- i get super dehydrated while riding, its cheap (sometimes free) and it dosent explode when it gets shaken up. then i drink a gank of beers the second i get off the mountain.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Go to the bar and order a new jersey turnpike and then go ride.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Water, I'm usually dehydrated enough that anything else wouldn't be good


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

If you're really out on the mountains you should probably stick to non-alcoholic and hydrating drinks. Alcohol drops your body temperature, causes impaired judgment and dehydrates you. I don't see a single good thing about snowboarding and alcohol. I'm not trying to be the fun police or anything, I just don't want to get run over by some drunk or stoner while I'm boarding.

I personally stick to water or something-ade drinks.


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

Water all day while I'm riding. Then a hot chocolate with Bailey's at the end of the day.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

I drink water but it is very popular around her to drink Sparks before, during and after riding. For those of you that don't know what Sparks is, it is an energy beer.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

water or gatorate fruit punch

alcohol will dehydrate you - - something kinda not fun when you are doing something physical


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

Penguin said:


> water or gatorate fruit punch
> 
> alcohol will dehydrate you - - something kinda *not fun* when you are doing something physical


i beg to differ, have you never played any sport while wasted with buddies? anyways if you want to take the day seriously on the mountain, getting wasted probably isnt the best idea. actually its a really bad one. few beers here and there youre fine i think.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Considering that you're involved in an activity which requires quite a bit of balance, why would drinking make it more fun? Why not just get sloshed at night? :dunno:

I don't drink to begin with, but I really don't get buzzed snowboarding.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

well there is something to be said for dutch courage and a general relaxed stance afforded by being buzzed.

i think Devun Walsh has been shit faced ever since he was first signed to a brand!

but for me, being aware that there are dicks with sticks all over the mountain, i don;t even 'impair' my sense by listening to music! i would love to, but i just prefer the sensory overload of riding the hill


----------



## dMan (Nov 5, 2008)

before noon: powerade or vitamin water or just regular water
after noon: beers or jagerbombs


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

i start the morning with a sparks or two and a jay, then its water the rest of the day til i can get to a bar...


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

X1n54n3x said:


> theres a whole thread on that...
> 
> anyways i rock water- i get super dehydrated while riding, its cheap (sometimes free) and it dosent explode when it gets shaken up. then i drink a gank of beers the second i get off the mountain.


Yerp, that's it right there. Staying hydrated while exerting yourself is the best way to be in top form. If your muscles are struggling for oxygen you get tired faster and sorer. Drinking lots of water means your muscles aren't gasping for air. But the second they shut the lifts, I'm at the Longhorn...and hopefully my friends who gave up sooner than I did grabbed a table.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

mag⋅net⋅ism;83537 said:


> Yerp, that's it right there. Staying hydrated while exerting yourself is the best way to be in top form. If your muscles are struggling for oxygen you get tired faster and sorer. Drinking lots of water means your muscles aren't gasping for air. But the second they shut the lifts, I'm at the Longhorn...and hopefully my friends who gave up sooner than I did grabbed a table.


A free table at Longhorn - do you not need to be there about 2.30pm to get one of those??


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah, but when my friends have been doing jaegerbombs all day, by 2:30 they're toast and at that table. See, drinking water can be a great benefit.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

jaegerbombs all day? Ooft - think they deserve a seat at 2.30!


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

All day: coffee
Morning: Water
Noon on the slopes: beer
Afternoon done with slopes: water
Night: water, tea, beer


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

water or captain morgan.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Gadorate with a mars bar is the perfect snowboarding combo.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Extremo said:


> People say Jaeger is supposed to taste like black liqourish but I think it tastes like cough syrup. I drink vodka redbull till I get the jitters


Agreed, on both counts.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

feel good said:


> What's your favorite thing to drink while snowboarding?


Virgin blood, while listening to Slayer. At the end of the day, see my sig file.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

When Active: Gatorade/Powerade
When Inactive: Water
When Mischevious: Monster 

Monster is one of the best tasting liquids that has ever graced my pallet; however, its intended use as an "energy supplement" is bullshit! I always feel terrible when all that caffeine, guarana, and whatever else gets into my bloodstream. Ideal time for consumption: After a great day on the streets/slopes = a nice jolt of energy before dinner and other evening activities and then a sugar-crash right around bedtime.

When I'm active, I tend to gravitate towards the diluted Powerade products like Powerade Zero. It tastes good, but it's not so sweet that it gives you a stomachache. It also gives you vitamins and shit that can provide a noticeable increase in energy as opposed to plain water (IME).


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

redbull, on board
hot cecemel after snowboarding 
and beer at night


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Normally water, occasionally a beer.
Its easy to get dehydrated up there, so water is the way to go.


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

Anybody have a favorite alcoholic coffee drink that is easy to make? I.E. requires less than 4-5 ingredients...

Looking for something tasty to make with coffee for just before hitting the slopes.


----------



## The[ak] (Oct 13, 2009)

Another vote for vodka redbull..and water of course...and sailor jerry w/ coke


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

trevk#07 said:


> Anybody have a favorite alcoholic coffee drink that is easy to make? I.E. requires less than 4-5 ingredients...
> 
> Looking for something tasty to make with coffee for just before hitting the slopes.


Bailey's or Ka'lua in coffee usually results with some damn good tasting coffee.:thumbsup:


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

The[ak] said:


> Another vote for vodka redbull..and water of course...and sailor jerry w/ coke


good god, sailor jerrys is brutal
jager bombs or whiskey and coke for me
i get way too full off of beer


----------



## The[ak] (Oct 13, 2009)

j.gnar said:


> good god, sailor jerrys is brutal
> jager bombs or whiskey and coke for me
> i get way too full off of beer


Haha but it's amazing!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

Before boarding: Monster
While boarding: Water 
After boarding: Tequilla, but for a milder night I'd go with either Malibu or Cold Shots.


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

Morning: coffee
while riding: water
lunch: water and more coffee
on the way back to condo: coffee
at condo: coffee

can you guess what my favorite drink is?


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

hoboken said:


> Morning: coffee
> while riding: water
> lunch: water and more coffee
> on the way back to condo: coffee
> ...


I cant understand people who love coffee that much... I can only drink about two cups worth a day and after that, no matter how much time passes in the day, i cant drink anymore or it makes me sick


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

Coffee, Water, Green Tea, Rum (Captain Morgan or Sailor Jerry's :cheeky4 and Corona


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

any sort of powerade while boarding to keep hydrated during the day. At night time.. give me my Manhattan or wine or port or scotch. it's all Yummy.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Beer and liquor. Varies by day depending on what we pick up at the store on the way up, and what I fill my flask with.


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Last year we started off our Snowboard trips the night before with Grenades! 

Take a Jeager shot and redbull, but get a shot of tequila as well. Pour the Redbull into the glass, and then take your two shots, and pin them in the glass side by side. Every one takes the shot of Tequila (pulls the pin) then take the jeager bomb. It tastes delicious!

For normal drinks I like Rickards White with an orange.

On the mountain, water in my camelback.


----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

Long Island while socializing.

Red bull and vodka or jack and coke while riding.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

trevk#07 said:


> Anybody have a favorite alcoholic coffee drink that is easy to make? I.E. requires less than 4-5 ingredients...
> 
> Looking for something tasty to make with coffee for just before hitting the slopes.


Coffee + Chocolate Vodka (Three Olives) + Cream/Sugar (to taste).


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

tomtom88 said:


> Bailey's or Ka'lua in coffee usually results with some damn good tasting coffee.:thumbsup:





jotate said:


> Coffee + Chocolate Vodka (Three Olives) + Cream/Sugar (to taste).


Props to both of ya for the responses...

Definitely have to try them both out. Probably opt for just the simple Bailey's or Ka'lua concoctions to begin with. Me and Vodka don't always agree as we had a bad run-in with each other a couple years back at Ozzfest.:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

trevk#07 said:


> Props to both of ya for the responses...
> 
> Definitely have to try them both out. Probably opt for just the simple Bailey's or Ka'lua concoctions to begin with. Me and Vodka don't always agree as we had a bad run-in with each other a couple years back at Ozzfest.:laugh:


Sounds to me like you and vodka probably had an awesome run-in a couple years back at Ozzfest. Toss some whiskey into that Bailey's and Coffee if you want to...accelerate your enjoyment. :thumbsup:


----------



## cstrumol (Sep 28, 2009)

Water and sport beans on the mountain. They taste good and give you something to share with buddies (some have caffiene). Tequilla/beer anytime after the last chair.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

i fill my camelbak with XXX vitamin water..best stuff ever to board with.


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

Jash990 said:


> i fill my camelbak with XXX vitamin water..best stuff ever to board with.


xxx and sync are the best.. 

Usually I drink water or Gatorade in the early hours.. Once I feel a little pain its red bull and goose for me.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

if im riding all ill ever drink is a couple beers through out the day but thats about it. id rather spark up a little something than drink. there was this one time though when i woke up the next morning not only drunk but still TRASHED from the night before. since it was my first day off in weeks though i wasnt going to let that get me down and still made my way to the mtn for a full day of shredding. i couldnt stand up straight in the lift line but still somehow found it in me to be throwin 7s in the XL park. the hangover started kickin in around 4 pm and it had to be one of the worst ones i ever had.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

kool aid and natural light nothing else


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Water for me


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Depends really. Either way I'm drinking water because my body needs it. But if I'm on a 4 day long trip then chances of me waking up drunk are around 96% (SMALL PRICE TO PAY FOR FIRST CHAIR). In this case I need a couple beers throughout the day to keep the hangover at bay. Then at night, usually start out with Rum and cokes, then I move on to Everything.


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

jotate said:


> Sounds to me like you and vodka probably had an awesome run-in a couple years back at Ozzfest.


Tah-mato, Toma-toe....... :laugh:

I just can't handle it quite as well as my good friend Jack Daniels:thumbsup:



jotate said:


> Toss some whiskey into that Bailey's and Coffee if you want to...accelerate your enjoyment. :thumbsup:


Yes.(Emphasis on the period)


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Beaver Buzz! specifically the blue can (Saskatoon Berry flavor - but in Quebec they call it Castor Bleu)
all the other Beaver Buzz flavors suck, but this one... damn is it tasty!
http://www.cacl.net/oct2006/Beaver Buzz Saskatoon.jpg


----------



## riznfall (Jan 17, 2009)

On the slopes its water and coffee. Off the slopes scotch, beer, and jack


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

Lo-Carb Monsters and Beer. On and off the mountain.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

chupacabraman said:


> Beaver Buzz! specifically the blue can (Saskatoon Berry flavor - but in Quebec they call it Castor Bleu)
> all the other Beaver Buzz flavors suck, but this one... damn is it tasty!
> http://www.cacl.net/oct2006/Beaver Buzz Saskatoon.jpg


I thought i was the only one who loves BB! I also like the grape flavor. Iced tea is a little sweet.


----------

